

Show HN: My weekend project - Etherpad + Repl.it - dpiers
http://replpad.com

======
dpiers
I've been teaching my 12-year old sister how to code over Skype and found us
typing together in a google doc and then copying to code to repl.it to
actually run it, so I decided to make a site that allowed collaborative
editing and client-side code evaluation.

A few things:

\- Only python is exposed at the moment, but jsrepl supports ~20 languages to
choose from with a single loadLanguage() call

\- Functionality is not at parity w/ repl.it yet. Some things don't work the
same, and some things don't work.

\- Feedback is appreciated. :D

------
dpiers
I made a pad for HN to code together on: <http://replpad.com/#hihackernews>

------
Johnyma22
Cool! :) Props from the Etherpad Foundation, is your source code available
somewhere?

------
Johnyma22
Looks like you aren't using etherpad but shareJS :)

------
tjbiddle
Very cool. Great job!

